# Period Stains



## komorikun

Have you ever gotten your period on anything?


----------



## Zeppelin

Yes, kind of....

When I was in like middle school, some girl had her period blood get all over pants, and I accidentally bumped into her and it got on my shorts.

It was super gross.


----------



## fanatic203

Ugh, all of the above. But only at home, for the most part, so I've avoided any public embarassment.


----------



## typemismatch

Can't say I have, nope.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Zeppelin said:


> Yes, kind of....
> 
> When I was in like middle school, some girl had her period blood get all over pants, and I accidentally bumped into her and it got on my shorts.
> 
> It was super gross.


lol, reminds me of Superbad.


----------



## mezzoforte

Yup, all of the above before I started taking birth control. But now I bleed pretty lightly on my period, so I don't have to worry about having "accidents." :b


----------



## Owl-99

uke uke uke


----------



## komorikun

It's a little embarrassing when you get it on some guy's bed. That's happened to me a couple times.


----------



## mezzoforte

komorikun said:


> It's a little embarrassing when you get it on some guy's bed. That's happened to me a couple times.


I would have died.


----------



## enfield

this thread is.. a little much.


----------



## Zeppelin

Disarray said:


> lol, reminds me of Superbad.


Yep, that literally happened to me. My friends saw the blood on my shorts, and then I spent the rest of the class in the bathroom trying to get the stains off


----------



## kast

Random male passing through...


----------



## Reclus

Well, we're certainly plumbing new depths in this thread...


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Sick and tired of these bloody threads.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I'd rather go back to a different period in time when they didn't exist.


----------



## kast

C'mon guys, you're really cramping the atmosphere of this thread.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Sorry for setting the wrong mood swing, man I'm such a pain.


----------



## ForBrighterDays

Seriously? :lol


----------



## kast

If we don't get out of this thread, we'll anger the women so much they'll be seeing red.


----------



## Zeppelin

kast said:


> If we don't get out of this thread, we'll anger the women so much they'll be seeing red.


I don't find period jokes funny, but maybe I'm just ovary reacting.


----------



## probably offline

I love this thread(I'm making a huge stain as we speak).


----------



## Amphoteric

Anyone remember the girl on this forum who used her period blood to make artwork?


----------



## Monotony

komorikun said:


> It's a little embarrassing when you get it on some guy's bed. That's happened to me a couple times.


Hence why no female shall ever go near my bed.


----------



## Choa

underwear
pants, skirt
chair, sofa
bed sheets
mattress
other


 

honestly it makes me feel bad about myself, but sometimes i suffer from heavy bleeding.. i mean i shouldn't feel like I'm still an immature little girl because it's a natural thing and sometimes it becomes difficult to control.. if you know what i mean


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

kast said:


> If we don't get out of this thread, we'll anger the women so much they'll be seeing red.





Zeppelin said:


> I don't find period jokes funny, but maybe I'm just ovaryacting.


'Atta boys.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Stop ragging on the thread you guys, komorikun is asking a serious question here.


----------



## ShadyGFX

What's with all the period jokes? It's a bloody waste of time.


----------



## ShadyGFX

Then again, I suppose I could go with the flow.


----------



## ShadyGFX

Anyone viewing this on their iPAD?...... 

(Last one, I promise)


----------



## Choa

omg you are so ........ -.-


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

This thread went fully gold.


----------



## Brasilia

yuck


----------



## blue the puppy

underwear, pajama pants, my ex bfs leg ..


----------



## kiirby

Ha ha, menstruation. How amusing.


----------



## Georgina 22

There's a poll to put on an SA forum lol


----------



## Brasilia

Why this has not been posted already I'll never know.


----------



## louiselouisa

nothing new here.... :|

I bleed on everything


----------



## Monroee

Amphoteric said:


> Anyone remember the girl on this forum who used her period blood to make artwork?


Yup. That was... creative.


----------



## MindOverMood

Amphoteric said:


> Anyone remember the girl on this forum who used her period blood to make artwork?


Yes.

Here's the thread for anyone who's interested.


----------



## SilentLyric

periods are hot, not disgusting. they must be because females can not produce anything foul as they are only made of pure chemicals.


----------



## Double Indemnity

All of the above minus chair. I have gotten it on the bathroom floor too on more than one occasion.


----------



## Choa

MindOverMood said:


> Yes.
> 
> Here's the thread for anyone who's interested.


It is... .

disgusting! :um


----------



## PickleNose

I'm more interested in knowing why our society insists on giving these things such mechanical names. I mean for crying out loud. "Period"? It's almost as bad as "ejaculate" or "expire".


----------



## PickleNose

And BTW. I love this thread!


----------



## Choa

girls in my hometown call it dodo, or ukht (sister) 
lol


----------



## Charmander

MindOverMood said:


> Yes.
> 
> Here's the thread for anyone who's interested.


I'm all for being creative but :shock


----------



## TenYears

I remember that thread :eek

Hey at least we're not talking about that girl on youtube that ate her own period. Or. At least, we weren't.


----------



## cosmicslop

I'm going to menstruate on every person here that made a pun.


----------



## TenYears

A threat? That's just bloody awful...

Seems your true feelings are seeping through...

maybe this thread needs a cooling off period...


----------



## diamondheart89

All of the above. I recall waking up on the Japanese flag more than once in my life. :b


----------



## cosmicslop

It's all fun and games until someone gets bled on.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow

Hayul yes...on everything lol. especially when i first got it...**** me I remember it went through to my pants at school all the time and I had to tie a hoodie around my waist...even got it on a ****ing chair during class when I was leaving early for an appointment. 


I think the worse part was when my Mom and I were going out of town and I was sitting in the car for awhile, there was some on the passengers seat...>_<

WAIT I LIED...THE WORSE WAS WHEN I WAS GROUP HOME...Hadn't used the potty before I went to sleep so when I stood up in the morning, it went down my leg and onto the floor (gross and tmi but hey...) I was so embarrassed and to ask the janitor lady to clean the stain because I had to go to school. 

Of course I barely have this crap happen now (minus the bed...but it's my bed and only I sleep in it). Doesn't help that mine are always heavy and practically like fruit gushers.


----------



## lad

mark101 said:


> Where are the threads for puke and cum art?


Don't tempt me. This thread is great.


----------



## Kwtrader

one time on the bus i sat on the seat that somebody had there period in. the seats are fabric. when i came home i saw i had blood stain on the back of my pants.


----------



## lad

Kwtrader said:


> one time on the bus i sat on the seat that somebody had there period in. the seats are fabric. when i came home i saw i had blood stain on the back of my pants.


You sure you didn't have piles?


----------



## OutOfControlPanel

Dita said:


> And also I don't know if it's more funny than sad when men express their disgust against periods. Grow up.


A significant number of women express their disgust concerning men's fluids. Really, what's the difference here?


----------



## Choa

diamondheart89 said:


> All of the above. I recall waking up on the Japanese flag more than once in my life. :b


not funny girl!


----------



## Barette

Oh yeah. That red river flows deep and so sometimes you get a tidal wave every now and then that destroys everything in its path.

I've bled in class, onto clothes, in public, on couches, on chairs, in bed, w/e else. Sneak attack periods. Ironically I just got my period today, too. What timing. (I'll update you all if I stain anything).


----------



## sansd

Double Indemnity said:


> All of the above minus chair. I have gotten it on the bathroom floor too on more than one occasion.


Just this month I forgot about my period when I got out of the shower and went wandering all over the apartment in only a towel to look for clothing. By the time I noticed the blood dripping down my leg, I'd managed to get little spots on the carpet in the hallway, living room, and my bedroom, plus the bathroom rug.

I am not sure I've ever gotten it on a chair or couch (it's possible some showed up on the chair when I bled through my pants badly in class in ninth grade), and I haven't gotten it on a skirt because I don't wear skirts often enough, but everything else listed. On a mattress pad, too, as well as a mattress.


----------



## captainEO

Well, she got it in her mouth. I think she takes the cake.

[removed]

:|


----------



## Dark Shines

This thread has given me emotional whiplash.:lol

When I first saw it, my first instinct was to assume it had been started by a man and get annoyed. 

Then I saw it had been started by a woman and felt bad for her. 

Then somebody mentioned the menstrual blood art and I felt ridiculous.

Then I clicked the link out of morbid curiosity and was blown away by it, thought it was really cool.

Would just like to say, I don't envy you ladies, you definitely pulled the short straw on procreation.


----------



## Dark Shines

captainEO said:


> Well, she got it in her mouth. I think she takes the cake.


 Oh for god's sake.


----------



## Monroee

captainEO said:


> [warning]


That warning wasn't very useful. My eyes were blinded before I even read it.


----------



## Barette

Oh my god, I think I'd rather watch my parents have sex than see that gif. Please, someone, ANYONE, take it down PLEASE?!?!


----------



## Dark Shines

Barette said:


> Oh my god, I think I'd rather watch my parents have sex than see that gif. Please, someone, ANYONE, take it down PLEASE?!?!


 +10

captainEO, come on eh, play nice.


----------



## captainEO

sorry


----------



## TenYears

Stop Heavy Bleeding Safe Effective Herbal Treatment Hormone Free. No Side Effect. www.merrywomenclinic.com

How appropriate ^

Advertisement at the top of this thread....

Hmmm....


----------



## Freiheit

Yes. I got it on underwear and bed sheets. I tend to get horrible cramps right before so I usually know when it's about to start.


----------



## Charmander

captainEO said:


> Well, she got it in her mouth. I think she takes the cake.
> 
> [removed]
> 
> :|


Nooo, what was it?!


----------



## CoastalSprite

Ugh yes. Thankfully I (usually) only get my period every second or third month, else I'd be buying new underwear all the time.


----------



## Brasilia

**Thread closed**

---------------------------------

*End of discussion - Period. *


----------



## TenYears

Good idea. This thread was clotted up with a bunch of insensitive comments anyway. Bloody hell, man.


----------



## meganmila

Underwear and pants. I remember getting my first period I bled on my pants. I'm glad now that my periods are more predictable that this doesn't happen often or at all. I love controlling my body when to bleed or not too yay..


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow

I never thought a thread about period stains would make me laugh so much lol. (because of the jokes rofl)


----------



## Barette

This thread is shedding-of-the-uterine-wall all my expectations. 

(Did I do it right?)


----------



## Zeppelin

Brasilia said:


> **Thread closed**
> 
> ---------------------------------
> 
> *End of discussion - Period. *


This is bloody brilliant.


----------



## lad

So by theory if you get your period on a table it then becomes a periodic table?


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow

lad said:


> So by theory if you get your period on a table it then becomes a periodic table?


LOL HAHA...I just nearly shot water out of my nose reading this hahaha :boogie


----------



## shelbster18

I still get period stains on my panties. I know that's too much information. >.> I used to get in on the seats at school in middle school and wanted to cry. It was a nightmare. I just pretended like it never happened. And I used to get them on my pants and my bed sheets. Such horrible memories. :afr Now, I just get them on my panties and always have to wash them out with that cleaning stuff. I just wear old ones when I'm on my period. Is it weird that I like to smell my period blood? ops


----------



## AceEmoKid

My effing god. Everything. @[email protected]

Jeans, undies, bedsheets, and even a nice little puddle I left on a chair in sophomore Algebra II. 

I even got blood on my sister's dad's carseat without even realizing it.....he came back and knocked on the door after dropping us off at home, looking rather uncomfortable. He was like....."by any chance is Alex on her period?" And I was like. "Oh god no." Yeap. I soaked his whole seat. Don't ask me how I didn't notice, lol.


----------



## Charmander

JustKittenRightMeow said:


> LOL HAHA...I just nearly shot water out of my nose reading this hahaha :boogie


Just to shadily change the subject is that Olly Murs as your avatar?


----------



## AceEmoKid

MindOverMood said:


> Yes.
> 
> Here's the thread for anyone who's interested.


That's gross, but awesome. :clap


----------



## Brasilia

Zeppelin said:


> This is bloody brilliant.


Blood. That is all.


----------



## TheTraveler

Oh hell yeah! on my bfs bed it is a curse! But i also had sex on my period which makes it lighter. All the men I have been with didnt rly care about my period. all you do is wash it right away.

as you the ppl gaging, that is why you are single. If you cant handle talking about a period you cant handle dating a woman.


----------



## nubly

Only on the bed, my lips and penis, and my hands when I'm cleaning up. Period sex tends to get messy.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow

Charmander said:


> Just to shadily change the subject is that Olly Murs as your avatar?


Heck yes it is!


----------



## No Name

I like this topic.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

kiirby said:


> Ha ha, menstruation. How amusing.


Knowing your tendencies it would be safe assuming that approximately 100% of what you say is sarcastic with little exception to the rule , but it is also important to note that if you wish to use certain techniques such as the aforementioned as a vehicle to convey your ego, then it would generally be at a loss on the majority of folk here.


----------



## merryk

hilarity in here
no surprise that a SAS thread asking girls about their periods gets more replies from guys :b

btw, hydrogen peroxide is great for removing fresh blood stains (period or otherwise)


----------



## Barette

shelbster18 said:


> I still get period stains on my panties. I know that's too much information. >.> I used to get in on the seats at school in middle school and wanted to cry. It was a nightmare. I just pretended like it never happened. And I used to get them on my pants and my bed sheets. Such horrible memories. :afr Now, I just get them on my panties and always have to wash them out with that cleaning stuff. I just wear old ones when I'm on my period.* Is it weird that I like to smell my period blood?* ops


I think periods are like farts, we all kinda like/don't mind the smell of our own. I like the smell of mine, it smells like buttered popcorn flavored Jelly Belly's. I've probably ruined that flavor of Jelly Belly for anyone reading this, but it smells like that.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

merryk said:


> hilarity in here
> no surprise that a SAS thread asking girls about their periods gets more replies from guys :b
> 
> btw, hydrogen peroxide is great for removing fresh blood stains (period or _otherwise_)


Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Barette

carambola said:


> :um I dislike the smell of mine.


Weirdo.

(jk, haha)


----------



## Monotony

This thread makes me glad that guys don't bleed out of their dick.


----------



## nothing to fear

AceEmoKid said:


> My effing god. Everything. @[email protected]
> 
> Jeans, undies, bedsheets, and even a nice little puddle I left on a chair in sophomore Algebra II.


omg the exact same except grade 9 standardized math testing for me. I feel your pain.

Hahaha I almost forgot, maybe my most unusual was the orthodontists chair. I don't know if it actually stained, but it was certainly there when I got up.

Junior High, so many memories...


----------



## AussiePea

I didn't realise people could enjoy the smell of a period. This thread. This thread.


----------



## nothing to fear

I haven't noticed much of a smell which is weird because I use a diva cup so I would have a whole cup full of it out, in its purest form. Maybe a bit like iron or copper? Something like that.
The pad or tampon might also influence the smell.


----------



## nothing to fear

AussiePea said:


> I didn't realise people could enjoy the smell of a period. This thread. This thread.


It's just like how you enjoy the smell of certain kinds of your own farts when you're alone in your room.


----------



## AussiePea

But surely it's just the smell of blood? Though I guess when it has been sitting around awhile.

PUPPIES AND KITTENS.


----------



## Barette

AussiePea said:


> But surely it's just the smell of blood? Though I guess when it has been sitting around awhile.
> 
> PUPPIES AND KITTENS.


Yeah it sits around. Plus it's the uterine wall being shed, so it's uterine tissue in there too. And sometimes there's old blood too, that's been in there and a couple days and comes out kinda sludgy.

You're all welcome for your lesson


----------



## nubly

nothing to fear said:


> It's just like how you enjoy the smell of certain kinds of your own farts when you're alone in your room.


 Are you being sarcastic?


----------



## kast

merryk said:


> hilarity in here
> no surprise that a SAS thread asking girls about their periods gets more replies from guys :b
> 
> btw, hydrogen peroxide is great for removing fresh blood stains (period *or otherwise*)


I'll keep that in mind. Is 500mL peroxide a good amount for say 12 towels of blood?


----------



## nothing to fear

I'm concerned that not everyone knows what the consistency of period blood is like.

It's actually rare for it to be just liquid. It's sludgy, as Barrette said, a bit stringy, goopey, sometimes when I pour it out, it just all stays together in one gooey clump of uterine lining. Rarely is the colour like normal blood, it's usually much more of a variation of bright reds, dark reds, browns. There's also spotting, which is like old blood that waited until the more fresh period blood left the body until it finally came out (SA blood that didn't want to go outside -_____-), it is brown to very dark brown, and it's kind of dry.


----------



## SilentWitness

kast said:


> I'll keep that in mind. Is 500mL peroxide a good amount for say 12 towels of blood?


OMG, what kind of wound is that from?! :sus :b


----------



## TheTraveler

nothing to fear said:


> I'm concerned that not everyone knows what the consistency of period blood is like.
> 
> It's actually rare for it to be just liquid. It's sludgy, as Barrette said, a bit stringy, goopey, sometimes when I pour it out, it just all stays together in one gooey clump of uterine lining. Rarely is the colour like normal blood, it's usually much more of a variation of bright reds, dark reds, browns. There's also spotting, which is like old blood that waited until the more fresh period blood left the body until it finally came out (SA blood that didn't want to go outside -_____-), it is brown to very dark brown, and it's kind of dry.


:haha :yes


----------



## AussiePea

Why would you be concerned that a guy doesn't know? I certainly have not done my research into it. But hell I am learning now.


----------



## nothing to fear

nubly said:


> Are you being sarcastic?


???

Are you?

I'm just kidding, a lot of people get some weird enjoyment out of the smell of their own farts. But I'm 100% indifferent to mine tbh.


----------



## Barette

I feel like we really needed this thread. A nice place for estrogen to gather.

But Diva cups don't hurt? I always figured they'd hurt, putting a cup up there


----------



## SilentWitness

nothing to fear said:


> I'm concerned that not everyone knows what the consistency of period blood is like.
> 
> It's actually rare for it to be just liquid. It's sludgy, as Barrette said, a bit stringy, goopey, sometimes when I pour it out, it just all stays together in one gooey clump of uterine lining. Rarely is the colour like normal blood, it's usually much more of a variation of bright reds, dark reds, browns. There's also spotting, which is like old blood that waited until the more fresh period blood left the body until it finally came out (SA blood that didn't want to go outside -_____-), it is brown to very dark brown, and it's kind of dry.


And the blood clots causes the period pains, similar to very mild contractions.


----------



## catcharay

One time I forgot to flush the toilet when I was bleeding. Not long after I heard a really loud scream. It was ear piercing


----------



## TheTraveler

SilentWitness said:


> And the blood clots causes the period pains, similar to very mild contractions.


rly?! holy damn if i ever give birth have mercy!!!


----------



## nothing to fear

Barette said:


> I feel like we really needed this thread. A nice place for estrogen to gather.
> 
> But Diva cups don't hurt? I always figured they'd hurt, putting a cup up there


No they don't hurt for me, and when it has in the it would be because it wasn't in far enough or the wrong position. It's difficult to get the hang of in the beginning, but as long as you put it in correctly you shouldn't feel it at all. It's soft-ish silicon, and you fold it in half when you insert it (then when it's in it "pops" open completely, closing the seal). 
It took me a couple periods to get right but once I did it was easy and very comfortable. I'd definitely recommend a cup, it's worth the sweat, strain and frustration in the beginning (it ends up being really easy).


----------



## Barette

nothing to fear said:


> No they don't hurt for me, and when it has in the it would be because it wasn't in far enough or the wrong position. It's difficult to get the hang of in the beginning, but as long as you put it in correctly you shouldn't feel it at all. It's soft-ish silicon, and you fold it in half when you insert it (then when it's in it "pops" open completely, closing the seal).
> It took me a couple periods to get right but once I did it was easy and very comfortable. I'd definitely recommend a cup, it's worth the sweat, strain and frustration in the beginning (it ends up being really easy).


Huh, I think I'm gonna get one, that sounds so much better and cheaper, to buy a cup rather than boxes and boxes of pads and tampons.


----------



## Marlon




----------



## fanatic203

I remember the first time I smelled my period blood. (And yeah, I think the pad does affect the smell because I didn't smell it when I first saw that I got my period, only the first time I changed the pad.) It was like this whole new, bizzare, disgusting smell that I'd never smelled before. It doesn't smell like other blood. But now I don't mind the smell (unless I'm fearing that other people can smell it).


----------



## komorikun

I don't know how women wear pads outside of the house, especially in hot climates. It must get real stinky. Cause I know in much of the world (including Japan) women don't use tampons very much. 

I always use tampons when I leave the house. Started using them when I was 12.


----------



## enfield

komorikun said:


> I don't know how women wear pads outside of the house, especially in hot climates. It must get real stinky. Cause I know in much of the world (including Japan) women don't use tampons very much.
> 
> I always use tampons when I leave the house. Started using them when I was 12.


wow that is maybe the third time i've read that story. and yet it still hits me like a brick wall every time. you started using them when you were _twelve_? unfathomable.


----------



## komorikun

enfield said:


> wow that is maybe the third time i've read that story. and yet it still hits me like a brick wall every time. you started using them when you were _twelve_?. unfathomable.


You prefer pads, enfield? I didn't know you were reading all my period stories.

It's really weird. In much of Asia and South America they only have 1 or 2 brands of tampons available but zillions of pad brands.


----------



## enfield

komorikun said:


> You prefer pads, enfield? I didn't know you were reading all my period stories.
> 
> It's really weird. In much of Asia and South America they only have 1 or 2 brands of tampons available but zillions of pad brands.


YES I PREFER PADS. is that what you wanted me to say? what a silly question to ask a boy, you know. but you are procrastinating from reading about those stupid audits, which who can blame you for, i certainly don't, so i will excuse it. i'm not reading all of them. what, like all the ones that are surely buried in your years of posts here, no, i guarantee you i missed those.

and that is weird. i never said that before, expressed my agreement, all of the other times you shared that, but it is really kind of weird. possibly very weird.


----------



## catcharay

I'm a pads girl, so I definitely would meld in with the Japanese and South American culture.
I'm bleeding now. And it hurts (my feelings)


----------



## Choa

komorikun said:


> I don't know how women wear pads outside of the house, especially in hot climates. It must get real stinky. Cause I know in much of the world (including Japan) women don't use tampons very much.
> 
> I always use tampons when I leave the house. Started using them when I was 12.


arab women wear pads. tampons are avoided because girls fear to tear their hymen. with a broken hymen you are not virgin, even if you haven't had any sexual intercourse


----------



## komorikun

Choa said:


> arab women wear pads. tampons are avoided because girls fear to tear their hymen. with a broken hymen you are not virgin, even if you haven't had any sexual intercourse


I'd imagine. Tampons don't really do anything to the hymen from what I experienced though. They are waaaay smaller than a penis.

I don't know why Japanese and Brazilian women don't use tampons though. They certainly don't give a crap about virginity, that's for sure.


----------



## catcharay

It probably has something to do with having an object being stuck up there all day


----------



## Choa

girls what are the 'other' things? 

for me floor and shoes -.-


----------



## komorikun

The floor occasionally. Especially when you wake up in the morning and then you stand up and everything comes out from the overflowing tampon. It's a little tricky taking out a very full tampon sometimes. 

I've also gotten it all over my 4 exes and a few other guys during sex but I'll save that for the 18+ forum.


----------



## catcharay

I would think you'd use pads at night for that reason. With tampons you've got to change it more periodically ehhee no pun intended


----------



## komorikun

I usually leave the tampons in the whole night (9 hours or so). The overflow problem only happens if I make a miscalculation as to how strong the flow is and use say a medium tampon instead of a super tampon. Pads are horrible at night cause the blood creeps into your butt crack and gets all over the parts of the underwear not covered by the pad.


----------



## Owl-99

komorikun said:


> I usually leave the tampons in the whole night (9 hours or so). The overflow problem only happens if I make a miscalculation as to how strong the flow is and use say a medium tampon instead of a super tampon. Pads are horrible at night cause the blood creeps into your butt crack and gets all over the parts of the underwear not covered by the pad.


Will you just shut up already. :yes


----------



## komorikun

tannasg said:


> Will you just shut up already. :yes


What are you on the rag about?


----------



## catcharay

Wow I had no clue there was tampon size variants. My sister uses both tampon and those thin liners. Maybe that will solve your problem for those times of miscalculations 

Those night pads are heavy duty stuff.. I'm pretty sure it prevents bleeding to the butt cracks

Wow I'm pretty vocal in this thread..don't know what this says bout me


----------



## nothing to fear

Once I started using tampons it was hard to go back to pads without it feeling like I was wearing a diaper. Before I was really used to them though.

Also the tampon "breaking the hymen" and losing your virginity is a myth. The hymen as its often describe doesn't actually exist and if there is a layer of some sort of skin that covers the whole opening, that is unusual and if someone has that they should seek a gynecologist to have it opened. http://www.scarleteen.com/article/b...known_as_the_hymen_the_myths_that_surround_it

To get back on topic, I got my period in the summer before grade 7 and during that first and second period I was on a trip staying with my grandparents without my mom () (or any other woman/girl younger than 70-years-old, and we would normally swim every day but I was too embarrassed to refuse and explain why =/) and she left me tampons, so I'd attempt to wear them but I'd have them in all wrong which lead to a lot of leakage but I didn't even realize how bad it was at the time hahaha. Embarrassing.

I've never had the blood going up the buttcrack problem. Be careful about wearing heavy tampons! They increase your risk of TSS.


----------



## kiirby

I always used to think that the discharge itself was entirely liquid blood, and that it'd just dribble out, all at once, and you would have to guess when it would happen and only wear a tampon then. 

I'm pretty sure lots of men have warped ideas of what periods are actually like, since most of them go out of their way to avoid finding out any details other than 'it happens once a month and it can cause mood swings'. I have friends who avoid walking down the "Feminine Care" aisle of the supermarket because they feel too embarrassed about it. It's bizarre and kind of worrying that men are expected to find periods such a novel taboo that they become giddy to the point of frantic puns whenever the subject is brought up.

I'm sorry, I mean lol r u on ur period or somthing.


----------



## nullptr

I have learned more here than I ever did about womens bodily function in my life.
:lurk:


----------



## Nekomata

All of the above. Not that anyone's noticed though, I'm very stealthy :3


----------



## TobeyJuarez

man, im glad im a dude


----------



## Freiheit

catcharay said:


> It probably has something to do with having an object being stuck up there all day


I have an aversion to putting stuff up there and leaving it in. I once tried a tampon, freaked out, and ended up fainting and bruising my bones on the floor. Never again. Besides, I wear thin scented pads since my flow is almost never heavy.


----------



## shelbster18

I remember my sister's chihuahua taking her underwear with blood stains on it. He was walking through the house with them in his mouth. :haha He did it like twice that I know of.


----------



## shelbster18

nothing to fear said:


> I've never had the blood going up the buttcrack problem.


I have that problem. >.> I'm scared to use a tampon, so I just used pads and I have to put toilet paper up there. >_<


----------



## PickleNose

Maybe this is one reason why women are so much more alert than men.


----------



## nothing to fear

For me any time some period blood has gotten out it's been because there's just too damn much for the tampon or pad to hold, so it's not so much about what I'm using. It happens with both.


----------



## Nibbler




----------



## Choa

nothing to fear said:


> Once I started using tampons it was hard to go back to pads without it feeling like I was wearing a diaper. Before I was really used to them though.
> 
> Also the tampon "breaking the hymen" and losing your virginity is a myth. The hymen as its often describe doesn't actually exist and if there is a layer of some sort of skin that covers the whole opening, that is unusual and if someone has that they should seek a gynecologist to have it opened. http://www.scarleteen.com/article/b...known_as_the_hymen_the_myths_that_surround_it
> 
> To get back on topic, I got my period in the summer before grade 7 and during that first and second period I was on a trip staying with my grandparents without my mom () (or any other woman/girl younger than 70-years-old, and we would normally swim every day but I was too embarrassed to refuse and explain why =/) and she left me tampons, so I'd attempt to wear them but I'd have them in all wrong which lead to a lot of leakage but I didn't even realize how bad it was at the time hahaha. Embarrassing.
> 
> I've never had the blood going up the buttcrack problem. Be careful about wearing heavy tampons! They increase your risk of TSS.


I had my first period when I was 10. I was playing tennis with my sister... it was one of the worst days in my life :|


----------



## merryk

A diva cup is a good alternative at times.


----------



## sansd

More often than not, things get stained when it comes unexpectedly rather than because of overflow, for me. It can come early without any warning if you don't get cramps, and then your pants can end up stained before you make it to a bathroom whether you have pads/tampons with you or not. You can also get an abnormally heavy flow which your usual rate of changing tampons won't be able to keep up with. That is what happened when I bled all over the seat of my pants in ninth grade. I was using a tampon I'd put in a few hours before, which normally would have been fine.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Amphoteric said:


> Anyone remember the girl on this forum who used her period blood to make artwork?


someone on this forum did that too? There's quite a few artists I've seen that do that, and a few that use animal blood as well. Some of the effects this one guy got with blood and copper was actually really cool.

I've also heard of people using it to feed plants, which is pretty cool symbolically because the waste from a part of your 'baby making facilities'  ends up being used to sustain other life.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

mark101 said:


> Where are the threads for puke and cum art?


why not, curiously I've never found blood disgusting *shrugs* vomit on the other hand... Cum's fine though. Go ahead, though I'm guessing it's against forum policy or something. Almost certain actually, as it's sexual.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Barette said:


> I feel like we really needed this thread. A nice place for estrogen to gather.
> 
> But Diva cups don't hurt? I always figured they'd hurt, putting a cup up there


they sound amazing, but I heard one horror story while researching them a while back and it put me off because I'm a paranoid person D: I think for most people they work well though, a bit messy though apparently if you're taking them out in public toilets.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

I get blood on my pillow from my pimples popping.


----------



## AlchemyFire

I haven't had anything unexpected happen in years, since I was really young, and I've had it since I was eleven. I've always been regular. Like, ridiculously regular. I know exactly what to use on which days and at what time of day. It never changes. I am so grateful for that :yes Just not grateful for the ridiculous amount of pain. If I don't med up on painkillers I can't even get out of bed without feeling like I'm dying on the first day.



cypher said:


> *Imagine what this thread would be like if dudes had periods, whoa man!*


And the guys here wonder why they can't get girlfriends :roll so immature.


----------



## 9mm

Damn, i didn't think menstruation was this messy


----------



## komorikun

I've never had much of any pain. Just blood everywhere.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

kiirby said:


> I always used to think that the discharge itself was entirely liquid blood, and that it'd just dribble out, all at once, and you would have to guess when it would happen and only wear a tampon then.
> 
> I'm pretty sure lots of men have warped ideas of what periods are actually like, since most of them go out of their way to avoid finding out any details other than 'it happens once a month and it can cause mood swings'. I have friends who avoid walking down the "Feminine Care" aisle of the supermarket because they feel too embarrassed about it. It's bizarre and kind of worrying that men are expected to find periods such a novel taboo that they become giddy *to the point of frantic puns* whenever the subject is brought up.
> 
> I'm sorry, I mean lol r u on ur period or somthing.


I honestly have no idea what you're talking about.

10 points for subtlety though.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

Dita said:


> pads are awful, can't believe any woman wants to use them voluntary...


And as a virgin I cannot understand how anyone can use tampons or cups or anything what is inserted inside. What a horror! Like a rape!


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

mark101 said:


> That's an awesome title for an old B-movie.
> *I Was Raped By A Tampon From Outer Space*


Raping is serious, no matter how small thing, even a knitting needle, a woman can be raped.. Don't laugh.

It is really painful

And

You can even *die* to a *toxic tampon shock syndrome*!


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

Dita said:


> Eh, tampons are quite small so that shouldn't be any problem for most.


Well.. If you did not got a point why some people uses pads...

Because they cannot insert a tampon in...

Is no matter how big and loose *"most of*" women are. If you cannot get it in it does not help if your neighbour can use it.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

Dita said:


> Well you didn't you get my point when I said I don't understand women who use them _voluntary_.
> 
> If you can't use tampons instead of pads and then it's really not a voluntary use, _obviously_.


It is always a choice.. Could just break a hymen and to strech it out to make it loose.

I voluntary use pads


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

SilentWitness said:


> Your post is quite offensive. :blank


How come? Women are different sizes, some are small and some are big, some are tight and some are loose, some has hymen and some don't, some have sex and some don't...


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

SilentWitness said:


> Oh please. :roll


That is quite offensive


----------



## HilarityEnsues

Lmao, I remember one of ex's starting bleeding like crazy in class. Felt bad for her, the day had just started.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

SilentWitness said:


> What has that got to do with tampons? Of course, people are different sizes but you're equating using tampons to rape and that most women are loose who use them, whatever that suppose to mean?
> 
> I mean, last I checked, this is 2013 not 1950. Young girls can use them. Have you had sex education? Toxic shock syndrome can occur if the tampon is left in too long, sensible use by sensible people, no problem. This was quite a good thread but you've turned into something bizarre.


I did not turned it into anything, I made my reply. YOU who started to arguing about my reply changed the thread 

It means you put tampon into your sex hole and not your pee hole or poop hole. Therefore if your sex hole is big or loose you are able to put it in. If you are tight/small what ever, IT DOES NOT GO IN.

Basic tech: If you try to put too big stick into too small hole.. It does not go in...

Everyone is different, if you can use it, use it cheese.. But if someone want to explain why don't want to use tampons and uses rather pads instead... Just take the explanation, cheese..

My sister used tampons, I never could.. She is big, I am small, she is loose, I am tight, simple as that. Hymens are all different same as women.. What did YOU do on your classes, lol? Bullied others and picked fights?






See, it does not go in if your hole is tight/hymen etc... Have some hole education...

Rape is for *if you force you* to break you to get it in without wanting it. It is like rape if you go to in by force. Raping yourself with a tampon. That is what *I* felt like when I tried it and threw that damned thing away instead continue my raping. I am not going to rape myself to use tampon.. So don't you come to tell me how* I* feel.

I know what toxic bla bla is, you can die to use tampons, it is tampons fault anyway. Without a tampon, toxic tampon shock syndrome is impossible!!!!


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

If you try to put that in are you telling me it goes in if your places are not loose? Cmoon you have to know it better.. If you open 0,5 cm you cannot insert something in what is 4 cm or 5 cm...

Lady cups...


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

mark101 said:


> to even begin :teeth


Thank you for leaving it, I wish others would leave it too.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

SilentWitness said:


> Don't have to be so crude. If you can't use a tampon, so? I never even mentioned that I use one lol. Girls are just doing girl talk and you've come it saying rape etc. and want this thread closed. Getting all hysterical and talking about raping yourself, it's quite scary. :um


Tampons ARE scary!!!!

You are the ones who want to get thread closed, just leave it.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

mark101 said:


> Erm...are you aware where babies come from? :roll


Are you aware that hole *IS* too tiny for a baby head and *MOST* of women rip apart and they need stiches after that? :roll Or they are cutted open by a doctor to make a hole larger.

Watch some cool videos about it 









You are the one who don't know anything of vaginas, I know, at least something about mine :roll


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

cypher said:


> Snowflake, I used to be exactly like you. I tried using them and they hurt like hell (I didn't know there were different size tampons), and gave up and just used pads. And then the ensuing years of aggravating messiness which made me miserable.
> 
> But there are times when vacations are planned, reservations made (and I like going to places where beaches are involved) and several times, my period would start during these trips. So, I made myself try them again. AND I NEVER LOOKED BACK! So much less mess. Still some accidents but not like before. I'm not sure if I can bring myself to try a Diva Cup, tho.
> 
> I like your term sex hole, this is what I'm going to use


Good for you


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

mark101 said:


> Well that's strange because i watch a show on English Television called "One Born Every Minute" that shows multiple births every week and the vagina stretches in most cases but that's not to say tearing doesn't happen in some cases.
> 
> Get your facts right before you try scaremongering


I can only tell how it is in my area. Believe me, I researched baby head sizes, vagina sizes and injure counts. Also joined mom-clubs and sites to know the truth of how long they have to wait healing after labor. When they could go to a shower or walk etc... . Have you visited on those pages where is pictures of vaginas after labor? Those are pretty cool too. You can truly see what happends... I am a woman, not going to labor without making my research first.

Get more knowledge before you try your fearmumbling :wink

You could just leave it

I leave it now because I don't need a penis to tell me about a vagina...


----------



## life01

snow flakes fire are you ok?


----------



## nubly

Wow. Who would have thought a thread about period stains would have turned nasty at the end.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

mark101 said:


> My penis is offended


Don't insult the vagina, it bites back.

If I ever insert anything I insert this.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

SnowFlakesFire said:


> If you try to put that in are you telling me it goes in if your places are not loose? Cmoon you have to know it better.. If you open 0,5 cm you cannot insert something in what is 4 cm or 5 cm...
> 
> Lady cups...


if you did more research and read about how they'd work, you'd realise they work for all women (well women of all 'sizes' as it were.) You'd be surprised how stretchy certain areas are, babies do come out of there you know..

I can't believe there is an argument going on about what is the best product to use, everyone has their own opinion :/ as long as your comfortable using what you're using then that's all that matters.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

mark101 said:


> Well that's strange because i watch a show on English Television called "One Born Every Minute" that shows multiple births every week and the vagina stretches in most cases but that's not to say tearing doesn't happen in some cases.
> 
> Get your facts right before you try scaremongering


I think tearing happens often enough but it does heal if you give it some time. Tearing with tampons and stuff happens like once in a blue moon if you're not taking it out right so that's irrelevant...


----------



## ShadyGFX

SnowFlakesFire said:


> Don't insult the vagina, it bites back.
> 
> If I ever insert anything I insert this.


That thing is ****ing scary. Must be awkward walking around with it in


----------



## komorikun

OB tampons are pretty small. I prefer them cause I hate applicators. Just don't get the supermarket (Safeway) brand. Those are horrible and way too long.


----------



## shelbster18

Dita said:


> I don't know if it's that messy in general, imo a lot of those responses are because it's asked have you ever gotten any blood anywhere.
> 
> And also if you're using pads it's quite expected to assume to have problems, pads are awful, can't believe any woman wants to use them voluntary...


I don't use them because I'm scared to. Just reading about tampons overwhelms me. So, I just stick (pun intended) with pads and put some toilet paper up there.


----------



## Alas Babylon

SnowFlakesFire said:


> Don't insult the vagina, it bites back.
> 
> If I ever insert anything I insert this.


Excuse me, I have to go change my pants, my current ones have begun to smell of shít.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

Tanya1 said:


> if you did more research and read about how they'd work, you'd realise they work for all women (well women of all 'sizes' as it were.) You'd be surprised how stretchy certain areas are, babies do come out of there you know..


You are *WRONG* . Don't you come to tell me what kind of my vagina is.

*Or have you *ever tried to insert a tampon, cup, penis etc.* into MY vagina?*

NO, You are not, you only know what kind of *YOUR* vagina is. Don't assume all vaginas are loose and stretching as yours, Don't assume others feel as less pain as you do when you are touching your vagina, Don't assume all pussies looks like same, feel same, are same because they are NOT!

There is no thing than ALL women.. Our periods are different, our period pains are different, our vaginas are different. Go to look that vagina art show, read more about labors, read more about injuries during labor, during sex etc. Yes, vaginas *CAN *be injured during sex because penis is too big etc.

Read and learn and don't come to teach to me about *MY* vagina! :twisted


----------



## Monotony

ShadyGFX said:


> That thing is ****ing scary. Must be awkward walking around with it in


I see it being Highly effective 95% of rapists would be too stupid to even check even if they knew it existed. If some one shows up at a hospital with one of those on they can kill them immediately.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

SilentWitness said:


> I can't take you seriously.:lol I'm sure in Scandinavia they don't force anyone to use tampons, do they?
> 
> Nobody gives a hoot about your vagina so quit worrying lol. Just you and your boyfriend got to worry about that, and I suppose you won't be a virgin much longer? so....tampons might still be on the cards.
> 
> And yes, we all know about those big penis', babies heads and stuff. Thanks for the education, sure appreciate it.
> 
> Anywho....... nice talking to ya.  Back to the program.....


Tanya1 seems to *NOT* know, flamer

I don't give a hoot to talking to ya :roll


----------



## Charmander

Looooool. The vagina wars continue.


----------



## Monotony

:sus


----------



## Paper Samurai

> You are *WRONG* . Don't you come to tell me what kind of my vagina is.
> 
> *Or have you *ever tried to insert a tampon, cup, penis etc.* into MY vagina?*
> 
> NO, You are not, you only know what kind of *YOUR* vagina is. Don't assume all vaginas are loose and stretching as yours, Don't assume others feel as less pain as you do when you are touching your vagina, Don't assume all pussies looks like same, feel same, are same because they are NOT!
> 
> There is no thing than ALL women.. Our periods are different, our period pains are different, our vaginas are different. Go to look that vagina art show, read more about labors, read more about injuries during labor, during sex etc. Yes, vaginas *CAN *be injured during sex because penis is too big etc.
> 
> Read and learn and don't come to teach to me about *MY* vagina! :twisted


----------



## Christa25

What in the... ?


----------



## dismiss

komorikun said:


> It's a little embarrassing when you get it on some guy's bed. That's happened to me a couple times.


Always put down a towel! At least he can wash, or throw that away... Mattress is a bit tougher... Flip it over, I guess.:um

But, yeah... Over the years, I've hit everything on the list.

People are actually arguing over this topic?

That device reminds me of this movie... 
The movie was funny... (puts on British accent)& You are all just bloody silly!


----------



## Charmander




----------



## Persephone The Dread

SnowFlakesFire said:


> You are *WRONG* . Don't you come to tell me what kind of my vagina is.
> 
> *Or have you *ever tried to insert a tampon, cup, penis etc.* into MY vagina?*
> 
> NO, You are not, you only know what kind of *YOUR* vagina is. Don't assume all vaginas are loose and stretching as yours, Don't assume others feel as less pain as you do when you are touching your vagina, Don't assume all pussies looks like same, feel same, are same because they are NOT!
> 
> There is no thing than ALL women.. Our periods are different, our period pains are different, our vaginas are different. Go to look that vagina art show, read more about labors, read more about injuries during labor, during sex etc. Yes, vaginas *CAN *be injured during sex because penis is too big etc.
> 
> Read and learn and don't come to teach to me about *MY* vagina! :twisted


Wow... Yes I'm well aware but look at the ****ing size of tampons. Calm the hell down dear. :/ I'd love to take you seriously but I've yet to see you post a decent, logical post on this forum to be honest... :/

I was actually kind of defending you in some lights about how it's ok to not use tampons if you don't want to. As I said do what you feel comfortable with, but I was also pointing out that a tampons not a penis or a baby. And if you are having serious pain problems with them maybe you want to see a doctor, because things could be going wrong there.

Also cheers for the hypocritical and ironic assumption that my vagina is loose and stretchy. You're too much


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

Tanya1 said:


> Wow... Yes I'm well aware but *look* at the ****ing *size* of tampons.
> 
> And if you are having serious pain problems with them maybe you want to see a doctor, because things could be going wrong there.


You really don't understand, you just continue staring to your own vagina. Wake up, there is more people in this world than just you.


----------



## komorikun

^^Didn't you claim to be a virgin and you're in your 30s and have had several boyfriends?


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

komorikun said:


> ^^Didn't you claim to be a virgin and you're in your 30s and have had several boyfriends?


The fact if I would be a red coated lamb without a head does not change the fact that *women are not same*.

That is the only thing I want people to understand.

Simple, women are different. They can be normal but different. Even vagina inside is not same, some are smooth, some are crass, there is different number of different kind of stuff in there.. spots etc... Skin is different.


----------



## Joe

I don't menstruate but this poll interests me.


----------



## mooncake

All over the place. Chairs, carpets, bed sheets, clothes.

D:


----------



## Noca

Famous said:


> Stick one of those in a fleshlight and leave it in a stall @ gents toilet....
> 
> j/k j/k j/k ......


Do they have to remove the rapists penis at the hospital with him still attached to the other end?


----------



## au Lait

We've had threads about ****, pee and pretty much every other bodily function. People reply. No one really makes a huge ****ing deal. But then menstruation is involved and suddenly it's all vomit gifs and EW GROCE LADY TALK!!!11

Also rape jokes. Wow. New low achieved. Good job SAS.


----------



## millenniumman75

mark101 said:


> So the moral of the story is to change them more regularly?


Has this thread lasted longer than the event itself?


----------



## Dissonance

au Lait said:


> We've had threads about ****, pee and pretty much every other bodily function. People reply. No one really makes a huge ****ing deal. But then menstruation is involved and suddenly it's all vomit gifs and EW GROCE LADY TALK!!!11
> 
> Also rape jokes. Wow. New low achieved. Good job SAS. You never fail to reach for the lowest common denominator in any given situation.












See the main difference here is people aren't talking about where they leave their **** and piss, no one goes around ****ting and pissing on sofas on tables and if you do....get some help. But also they aren't talking about which enema suits a specific person or what color our piss looks like. At least I don't the only recent thread I saw was the "do you wash your hands" thread, so yeah. Regardless periods are natural, but yeah it's still a bit of a foreign subject to guys since we don't bleed so it's a lot less relate able. So calm your self woman.


----------



## HilarityEnsues

SnowFlakesFire said:


> You are *WRONG* . Don't you come to tell me what kind of my vagina is.
> 
> *Or have you *ever tried to insert a tampon, cup, penis etc.* into MY vagina?*
> 
> NO, You are not, you only know what kind of *YOUR* vagina is. Don't assume all vaginas are loose and stretching as yours, Don't assume others feel as less pain as you do when you are touching your vagina, Don't assume all pussies looks like same, feel same, are same because they are NOT!
> 
> There is no thing than ALL women.. Our periods are different, our period pains are different, our vaginas are different. Go to look that vagina art show, read more about labors, read more about injuries during labor, during sex etc. Yes, vaginas *CAN *be injured during sex because penis is too big etc.
> 
> Read and learn and don't come to teach to me about *MY* vagina! :twisted


:haha

I have come the conclusion that OP is a very, very angry and possibly crazy. 
Thanks for the great read though. :haha


----------



## nubly

SnowFlakesFire said:


> , Don't assume all pussies looks like same, feel same, are same because they are NOT!


 Only way to know for sure is if every female here posts pics of their vagina.


----------



## TenYears

Wow....

Just...wow....

This is like an accident on the side of the highway that you just can't help but look at.....
opcorn


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

HilarityEnsues said:


> :haha
> 
> I have come the conclusion that OP is a very, very *angry and possibly crazy*.
> Thanks for the great read though. :haha


I have come the conclusion that your father is a snail and that is why your brains are just rotten slime in your scull :twisted


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

mark101 said:


> I made a bad joke with the word rape but to be fair it was only in response to a silly comment about inserting a tampon being the same as rape.
> Clearly millions of women that use tampons don't feel as tho they get raped by tampons once a month :roll


You silly man with a bad brain, don't you get it?

If you are a virgin and you use *violence* to go in with a force which causes pain and you *DON'T want to *do that... It is exactly like raping yourself with a tampon.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

nubly said:


> Only way to know for sure is if every female here posts pics of their vagina.


There is tons of sites of female vaginas, try artists sites, mothers sites etc. Also go to read "is my vagina normal" type of things and you see there is plenty of diversitety of vaginas.


----------



## diamondheart89

I will period on whatever I feel like b*tchez! :evil


----------



## SnowFlakesFire

cypher said:


> Snowflake, does this stuff flow freely from your head (pun not intended), or do you have to think a bit before you make your responses. I seriously think you should collect all your posts and make it into a book.


It is hard work to go deep down on peoples evil level in SAS to be equal evil with them with my replies.

Book is already sold out its name is ~Don't you come to tell me what my vagina is like~


----------



## komorikun

^^Have you ever stuck a finger up there?


----------



## diamondheart89

komorikun said:


> ^^Have you ever stuck a finger up there?


LMAO. :rofl


----------



## probably offline




----------



## SnowFlakesFire

mark101 said:


> So now we are talking about virgins where as before it was just women like yourself with tiny vaginas that you were talking about.
> If you have to break the hymen to insert your first tampon then sure I expect it may sting but rape?
> 
> Not sure why a girl would force a tampon into herself against her own will unless she were possessed maybe :/


What about you keep your mouth shut as long as you have no vagina?

It can be what ever vagina which feels uncomfortable/impossible to insert anything in. Now, go to grow and learn some respect. If a vagina tells you something about vagina you simple listen to vagina and not start to argue with vagina. Vagina is only who knows how things are in vagina.


----------



## life01

snowflakesfire, you seem to be very angry, if you need someone to talk to pm me


----------



## march_hare

Hahaha this is a crazy thread topic. 
Surely every woman has stained something at some point! 
I've had some disasters xD


----------



## Classified

I'll just leave this here... I haven't read through everything here to know if it has been posted.
http://us.adirawoman.com/period-panties/girl-shorts/black-basic-girl-shorts.html

It's a normal part of being a healthy girl. I am surprised at how well it was kept secret from me growing up though.


----------



## komorikun

I knew it was messy growing up. My parents kept our dirty laundry bucket in the 1/2 bathroom that was connected to my room (that I shared with my sister). I used to see my mom's undies with big dried up blood stains on them when I used the toilet.


----------



## ltrain

I can't get over how many personal attacks are occurring on this thread... 
I thought this site was Social Anxiety "Support" not "Attack"


----------



## misspeachy

Bed sheets and underwear, yes, hella annoying, when it starts in the middle of the night. . but my mum always washes the sheets and I just chuck the underwear away.


----------



## shelbster18

komorikun said:


> I knew it was messy growing up. My parents kept our dirty laundry bucket in the 1/2 bathroom that was connected to my room (that I shared with my sister). *I used to see my mom's undies with big dried up blood stains on them when I used the toilet.*


----------



## komorikun

God, pads are completely useless. I somehow got blood all over my shorts but not on my underwear because the blood went down the side of the pad. (I didn't put a tampon in cause I'm staying home all day and I was planning on taking a big dump.)


----------



## TheTraveler

komorikun said:


> God, pads are completely useless. I somehow got blood all over my shorts but not on my underwear because the blood went down the side of the pad. (I didn't put a tampon in cause I'm staying home all day and I was planning on taking a big dump.)


omg you need the ones with wings. those I loved when i was 15.


----------



## komorikun

TheTraveler said:


> omg you need the ones with wings. those I loved when i was 15.


The ones I have do have wings.


----------



## TheTraveler

komorikun said:


> The ones I have do have wings.


Are you panties snug down there? not to get creepy but if they arent like a bathing suit bottom it sucks more.

Anyone ever need to crap a lot when on it? I do big time. it is how i know when it is coming. And when i pee it feels like I'm getting stabbed in my lower tummy.


----------



## AmandaMarie87

Probably all of the above. I used to get really heavy periods in my teens and early twenties, until I went on the pill. It completely changed my life for the better.


----------



## komorikun

TheTraveler said:


> Are you panties snug down there? not to get creepy but if they arent like a bathing suit bottom it sucks more.
> 
> Anyone ever need to crap a lot when on it? I do big time. it is how i know when it is coming. And when i pee it feels like I'm getting stabbed in my lower tummy.


Yeah, pretty snug. Maybe cause I've been half-lying down in bed and cause I was using a tissue-pon the blood leaked to the side. I use tampons much more than pads. I only use pads when at home and only occasionally.

I don't get any pain when peeing. I think I do crap more than usual.


----------



## komorikun

AmandaMarie87 said:


> Probably all of the above. I used to get really heavy periods in my teens and early twenties, until I went on the pill. It completely changed my life for the better.


I lost my sex drive when I took the pill and it took a year for it to come back after stopping it.


----------



## merryk

komorikun said:


> (I didn't put a tampon in cause I'm staying home all day and I was planning on taking a big dump.)


komorikun, your explicit sharing so often has me laughing.hard.


----------



## komorikun

merryk said:


> komorikun, your explicit sharing so often has me laughing.hard.


Thanks.  My dad was a plumber(before going back to school), so I kind of grew up around poo poo jokes and his many plumbing stories.


----------



## komorikun

OMG. I was changing my tissue-pon and this enormous blood clot fell out onto the floor. It is the hugest I have ever seen. I took some pics if anyone wants to see. I wonder if that would be too graphic to post on the forum. The diameter when put on a surface is irregular but close to the size of a quarter.

edit: after checking reddit, there are much huger, grosser clots. I'm feeling a little faint after seeing all that. :blank


----------



## AussiePea

komorikun said:


> OMG. I was changing my tissue-pon and this enormous blood clot fell out onto the floor. It is the hugest I have ever seen. I took some pics if anyone wants to see. I wonder if that would be too graphic to post on the forum. The diameter when put on a surface is irregular but close to the size of a quarter.
> 
> edit: after checking reddit, there are much huger, grosser clots. I'm feeling a little faint after seeing all that. :blank


you didn't eat it did you.


----------



## komorikun

AussiePea said:


> you didn't eat it did you.


No. It fell on the floor. I only eat clean, fresh clots.


----------



## AussiePea

komorikun said:


> No. It fell on the floor. I only eat clean, fresh clots.


Pretty sure there is a 10 sec clot rule, what a waste.


----------



## TheTraveler

AussiePea said:


> Pretty sure there is a 10 sec clot rule, what a waste.


It is 5 sec. after 6 secs the taste changes.


----------



## TrulyBlessed

This thread is hilarious lol


----------



## monotonous

what exactly is period anyway


----------



## diamondheart89

I forgot when the last time I had my period was. O_O


----------



## tbyrfan

komorikun said:


> OMG. I was changing my tissue-pon and this enormous blood clot fell out onto the floor. It is the hugest I have ever seen. I took some pics if anyone wants to see. I wonder if that would be too graphic to post on the forum. The diameter when put on a surface is irregular but close to the size of a quarter.
> 
> edit: after checking reddit, there are much huger, grosser clots. I'm feeling a little faint after seeing all that. :blank


What's a tissue-pon?



diamondheart89 said:


> I forgot when the last time I had my period was. O_O


My old roommate got hers only once a year. She was perfectly healthy, too. :um


----------



## TheTraveler

i want mine once a year.  what did she have to do to have that?


----------



## komorikun

tbyrfan said:


> What's a tissue-pon?


Where you fold a piece of tissue paper and put it between the labia, not in the vagina. Even when I use pads I don't like to just leave it to flow all over. I hate the wet feeling. So gross.


----------



## Northern Lights

tannasg said:


> uke uke uke


How mature...


----------



## Owl-99

Northern Lights said:


> How mature...


I thought so :teeth


----------



## tbyrfan

TheTraveler said:


> i want mine once a year.  what did she have to do to have that?


I have no idea. She's always been like that, apparently. Just lucky I guess :|


----------



## meganmila

TheTraveler said:


> i want mine once a year.  what did she have to do to have that?


There's birth control pills that you only get 3 periods a year. I believe it's 3...it's little.


----------



## PickleNose

I still love period chat.


----------



## arnie

http://www.roadsideamerica.com/story/2116


----------



## Choa

wow this thread is still alive


----------



## Choa

SnowFlakesFire said:


> Don't insult the vagina, it bites back.
> 
> If I ever insert anything I insert this.


woooooooooooooooow


----------



## Mousey9

Still waiting for my first period...I guess i'm one of those late bloomers.


----------



## life01

infamous93 said:


> Still waiting for my first period...I guess i'm one of those late bloomers.


 lol, becareful what you wish for= if men had periods im sure we would not be as emotional and just get on with life


----------



## andy1984

my gf got some on me and on my blankets a few times. it doesn't really bother me.


----------



## Mussolini

Like I posted on the other thread:


----------



## prettyful

who hasnt(unless theyre a guy)?


----------



## zraktor

what the


----------



## KelsKels

Lol this thread is ridiculous. Im pretty sure every girl has ruined underwear. Luckly that's as far as its ever gone with me. Well I ruined my jeans in the 6th grade once. But since then Ive never had a problem. Knock on wood. Ugh Id hate to get it on my bed or on a person.. that's terrible.


----------



## Asaad

Ye.. I remember in like 7th grade or something the blood leaked through my pants; this one kid saw it and thought I sh*t myself :< Idek


----------



## lisbeth

I can't believe this thread. Not the fact that people are talking about this, but the idea that there could be any woman ever who has never got bloodstains on anything. Like, how superhuman would you need to be?

The floor of the bath/shower is an unavoidable repeat offender for me. Very easy to clean though.


----------



## hughjames95

Ok. Imma just back away . . . . . . .


----------



## GangsterOfLove

The first five in the poll, yes.


----------



## Perkins

This reminds me. This girl I hated in elementary school got her period right in the middle of a dance we were doing. She got a nice crescent moon shape on the crotch of her pants and my friends and I were laughing our asses off.

Two years later the Devil came knocking on my door. :|

*EDIT* To answer the question I've only gotten my underwear and pants stained a few times. Nothing else, shockingly.


----------



## Pompeii

Currently have period blood smeared on the front of my t-shirt.


----------



## Valtron

I bled through my favorite pair of jeans. Then my dog tore a hole in them because she likes to eat blood. :S


----------



## Zeppelin

Zeppelin said:


> Yep, that literally happened to me. My friends saw the blood on my shorts, and then I spent the rest of the class in the bathroom trying to get the stains off


I'm glad this thread got revived.


----------



## Cam1

I'm not sure how I missed this thread... twice apparently. I honestly knew as much about periods as a 10 year old boy would before reading this thread, now I practically know everything there is to know.



Zeppelin said:


> I don't find period jokes funny, but maybe I'm just ovary reacting.


:teeth


----------



## komorikun

Zeppelin said:


> I'm glad this thread got revived.


Eventually it will be "she perioded on my penis."


----------



## meganmila

Ewww..periods.


----------



## Zeppelin

Cam1 said:


> I'm not sure how I missed this thread... twice apparently. I honestly knew as much about periods as a 10 year old boy would before reading this thread, now I practically know everything there is to know.
> 
> :teeth


This thread is on monthly cycles. It can get moody sometimes too, so it's probably good you missed it.


----------



## h00dz

Zeppelin said:


> This thread is on monthly cycles. It can get moody sometimes too, so it's probably good you missed it.


----------



## Charmander

Does anyone else never get PMS symptoms?


----------



## laura024

I've had my fair share of leaks. Can't control dat blood sometimes.


----------



## meganmila

Charmander said:


> Does anyone else never get PMS symptoms?


I sometimes don't feel those period symptoms.


----------



## komorikun

I don't really notice PMS. Boobs might inflate a bit. I'm grumpy all month long, so. And I only get cramps once in a blue moon.


----------



## AllToAll

I just get horribly bad cramps, but my mood doesn't change. If it does, though, it's probably because I'm frustrated by the cramping. 

As for what I've stained, basically everything except for a sofa/chair.


----------



## housebunny

I hate scented pads. I accidentally bought some last month and I was so mad. _What the hell is that?_ It's like a really horrible perfume combined with air freshener they put in bathrooms of cheap restaurants; you can smell it a mile away, too, its not like it's hiding anything. Scented pads are evil.


----------



## JitteryJack

I don't even know why I'm in here, but what I do know is from reading the last few pages, is it's enough Internets for one day. Night folks.


----------



## Melmel

I let my sister borrow my stuffed bunny for her summer college thing. When I got it back, there was a blood stain on it - turns out it was her roommate. Though, I don't really see whats so gross and awkward about periods D: It happens to everyone


----------



## Radical But Legal

Melmel said:


> I let my sister borrow my stuffed bunny for her summer college thing. When I got it back, there was a blood stain on it - turns out it was her roommate. Though, I don't really see whats so gross and awkward about periods D: *It happens to everyone*


I would like to say that it doesn't happen to everyone. WTF am I even doing in this thread?


----------



## melissa75

Interesting thread . I've been unlucky enough to have terrible PMS and a super heavy flow. Thankfully, birth control makes it lighter but doesn't help with PMS . But, anyway, I've gotten it on everything listed...and more. The most embarrassing was a new boyfriend's couch. He was horrified! We didn't date long. But, I have been pleasantly surprised at how many men don't care if we're on our period...and not disgusted whatsoever.


----------



## laura024

ITT: Immature men


----------



## housebunny

Radical But Legal said:


> WTF am I even doing in this thread?


You have a fascination with periods.:lol

Once this guy came over to my house when I was in high school and he liked me and I liked him but we went into my room to get something because we were going somewhere and I threw this clean unused tampon at him and he freaked out! He was so offended.


----------



## kittyxbabe

Never on a chair or a sofa..


----------



## Charmander

housebunny said:


> I hate scented pads. I accidentally bought some last month and I was so mad. _What the hell is that?_ It's like a really horrible perfume combined with air freshener they put in bathrooms of cheap restaurants; you can smell it a mile away, too, its not like it's hiding anything. Scented pads are evil.


Scented everything is horrible. I recently bought some scented toilet paper which is just as bad.


----------



## housebunny

Charmander said:


> Scented everything is horrible. I recently bought some scented toilet paper which is just as bad.


:lol Ohhhh scented toilet paper! Another fabulous gift idea...


----------



## AllToAll

housebunny said:


> I hate scented pads. I accidentally bought some last month and I was so mad. _What the hell is that?_ It's like a really horrible perfume combined with air freshener they put in bathrooms of cheap restaurants; you can smell it a mile away, too, its not like it's hiding anything. Scented pads are evil.


Preach it! :lol


----------



## therunaways

Scented pads...so gross. I didn't know they made scented toilet paper


----------



## komorikun

The plastic bag I have full of used tampons is starting to smell a little ripe. The warmer climate here sure makes things get stinky faster.


----------



## Charmander




----------



## meganmila

That's yucky.


----------



## housebunny

:lol


----------



## J220

Is it weird that this thread is turning me on...?



I guess it is.


----------



## housebunny

J220 said:


> Is it weird that this thread is turning me on...?


Maybe not.


----------



## h00dz

komorikun said:


> The plastic bag I have full of used tampons is starting to smell a little ripe. The warmer climate here sure makes things get stinky faster.


----------



## komorikun

h00dz said:


>


----------



## housebunny

:lol


----------



## therunaways

h00dz said:


>


:lol


----------



## J220

Mussolini said:


> Like I posted on the other thread:


Bwahahahaha


----------

